# waiting for ad.yieldmanager.com?



## cielosea (Oct 26, 2008)

trouble with my firefox browser...gets hung up on "waiting for ad.yieldmanager.com"...all the solutions I have seen are for pc's...I',m mac mini leopard 10.5.5

Help please....http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-wink.gif


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it looks like it is a cookie, which is easy to remove. Goto the preferences and look for where it talks about cookies, and then there should be a delete cookies button. Click on that and it will get rid of them. Warning, it will also get rid of any sites like this one that you have asked to remember you without having to log in again. If you don't want to reenter in all that info as you goto the sites again, then there should be a show cookies or manage cookies button that you can click and then you should see all the ones on the system. You can scroll through them all and find any that have a similar name and delete them by hand.


----------



## cielosea (Oct 26, 2008)

seems to have worked like the proverbial charm...many thanks

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif


----------

